# What happened to the Van Halen tour?



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

It was going strong then stopped. We had some videos posted from DLR saying they were taking a short break and that was it. Never resumed


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

I know they played a couple shows in Japan last summer - but not even sure if they played all the shows they were supposed to though. I will pm if I find my copy of Osaka. I'd heard that 2/3 of the blitzed US/Canada shows (believe that was 2012??) were under 50% sold when they were axed. I know the MTL show the night before they played in TO was less than 50% sold at the Bell Centre. I also know Valerie B was in Toronto for the show as her boy Wolfie turned 19 the following day. She was sitting beside my buddy and I and arranged with Wolf's tech to let us into his bass bunker under the stage for a tune (Panama) and then his girlfriend went up on stage at the end of the tune to surprise him (she flew in from LA with Valerie) while Eddie took over with his solo. Never got anywhere near Eddie, which was a bummer - but a solid night none the less. Not sure I'd ever paid money to watch someone on stage who was less than half my age to be honest.


----------



## KidMeatball (Dec 3, 2011)

I saw that show in Vancouver. My brother got free tix. The stadium had a decent turnout, but the upper bowl was noticeably unpopulated. I thought DLR was a rambling idiot. He actually forgot a lyric at one point. I don't remember what song, but he admitted it. His cadence was all over the place. Eddie blew my mind. I still get chills thinking about that solo. It wouldn't surprise me in the slightest if they kicked DLR out again. 


Tapatalking


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Yes. It seemed abrupt and with no real explanation. Clearly ticket sales were waining a bit so that was a factor. I was just wondering if it was more the DLR factor not fitting


----------



## surlybastard (Feb 20, 2011)

Take this for what it's worth, I read it on a message board by a guy who claimed to be an intern at their management company last summer, so really this could be a complete fabrication. But he said something to the effect of "If a VH tour gets shut down it's because the policy is if Ed starts drinking everyone goes home".

Again, I have no way to verify that, I wouldn't even call it a rumour just something some guy said on the Internet so who knows.


----------



## Netty (Apr 3, 2014)

Random comment...but DLR's voice was sub-par on every single live clip I personally saw,including the early promo stuff. He seems to have no idea how to phrase,and his pitch is lacking control.I would not pay for that.


----------

